# First Libre2 - not getting alarms



## Pattidevans (Aug 24, 2021)

I should have activated my first libre 2 at 1 am (don't ask - my previous sensor seems to have gone on longer than advertised). Instead I activated it at 11pm so I could have it working at midnight when I went to bed,  having set up the alarms as I thought.  I slept better than I have for ages as I didn't keep on waking every hour and a half to scan.  As it happens I have been neither high nor low since starting the sensor.  Using set up I'd disabled the "out of range" alarm but today in order to test how far I could go from the sensor I turned it on - including the notification dot.  I've left the sensor in the front bedroom and gone into the garden at the back shutting the doors, but I'm not getting the notification dot so I do not think I am getting alarms.  I got some message saying that notifications were not working because I hadn't set permissions.  So I've spent an hour looking through all the permissions I can find and I cannot find anything wrong.  Thinking it might be some obscure setting on my phone.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## helli (Aug 24, 2021)

The only permission I can think of is the Location services which is needed by Bluetooth.


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 24, 2021)

What phone are you using?

Do you have a screenshot you could show with the permission setting for alarms?

Bluetooth and location both switched on?
xx


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 24, 2021)

It's a Motorola G6 play.

I am getting this notification from Librelink:
Alarms are unavavailable due to one or more of the following:
Channel notifications disabled
Lock screen Notifications disabled
Notification Sounds disables
Sound and pop-up Notifications disabled.

I attach two screenshots to see if they are any help.  When I tried to pair new device my phone couldn't find one.


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 24, 2021)

It would appear that location is switched on.


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 24, 2021)

Location permissions is shown as ON for LibreLink.


----------



## mark king (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello @Pattidevans.
I use both my sensor reader and my phone but.............. I always start my L2 sensor with my reader and it is only that which gives the alarms.
I have to start the sensor with my phone and only then will it give me alarms.
So question is are you using both the Libre reader and phone for readings if so whichever one you use to start your sensor with is the one that will give you the alarms?

Mine works flawlessly and "my mate" as my wife calls it, will say to me your mate is calling you if I've gone upstairs or into the garden and left it behind.
You do have to set up the reader to announce the differing notifications but I've only done them through the reader.

PS I can see my phone has a DO NOT DISTURB which it says will inhibit alarms.

Also your phone is not listed as able to work with L2 it needs this >>>
*FreeStyle LibreLink will only work with phones that meet the following minimum requirements:*

_*• Android Operating System 5.0 and higher, Near Field Communication (NFC) capability
• iPhone 7 or higher, OS 11 or higher*_


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 24, 2021)

I did just get a low glucose alarm!!!!  Perhaps I'll get high ones, though I rarely go over the 13.3 except when I have some illness or a cannula failure.


----------



## mark king (Aug 24, 2021)

Oh great just re-check your high/ Lo settings they are variable for me on the reader so you could test for Hi by adjusting it down a bit say to 12.  DON'T FORGET TO RESET IT.
Re my Libre comments above it may be it's a phone they have not tested yet but it is not listed in their recommended ones in their compatibility list.


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 24, 2021)

Hi @mark king 
My phone is Android version 9.  I started the Libre 2 with it as I wanted the alarms on my phone which I always carry - I didn't want to carry the reader around as well.  Phone has NFC and has been communicating fine with Libre1 and uploading to Librelink since I got it in early 2019.  I think it might just be the lost communication alarm.

I've set the alarm settings to over-ride the "do not disturb" as I put it by my  bedside at night face down which turns on DND.  The other night hubby and I had had a terrible night due to the humidity, we had just dropped off when his blooming phone went off to tell him he had an email.... grrrr.... He won't mind my alarms for BGs but I cannot see him being thrilled if other apps disturbed us!


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 24, 2021)

mark king said:


> Oh great just re-check your high/ Lo settings they are variable for me on the reader so you could test for Hi by adjusting it down a bit say to 12.  DON'T FORGET TO RESET IT.
> Re my Libre comments above it may be it's a phone they have not tested yet but it is not listed in their favourable ones.


OK, I have turned the high one right down to 6.7, just to test.   I shan't forget to reset at that level!


----------



## mark king (Aug 24, 2021)

That's very good as it's above the version they quote so it all should /will work.
It's a pity Libre can't list in their listing though.
I've added vibrate ON to mine too.
Also the sensor reading is a bit quirky in that it only alarms once as it comes up to the Hi or down to the LO settings.  If your BG stays in the Hi or LO it won't keep alarming???


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 24, 2021)

Thank you @helli, @Kaylz  and @mark king for your help.  I must have done something to sort it, as the red triangle warning sign has disappeared!


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 24, 2021)

mark king said:


> That's very good as it's above the version they quote so it all should /will work.
> It's a pity Libre can't list in their listing though.


I see they don't list any Motorolas.  It's always been fine though.... I did do a lot of research before buying and I asked a lot of questions in the Abbott Libre FB group.  Anyway phew... seems like I sussed it in the end with all your help.

I see @mark king you are using the Omnipod Dash,  hoping to get that in November.  Will quiz you nearer the time


----------



## MikeInLondon (Sep 8, 2021)

I seem to be having a very similar problem with my Libra 2 and my Samsung Galaxy S10 plus, it keeps telling me the alarms are disabled but still beeps at me when I'm low or when I'm out of range for a while so this is very frustrating.
All the settings seem to be on but the warning pops up periodically and I always have the warning in the app, it is driving me mad currently and I've resorted to physical violence towards my phone


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 9, 2021)

I think I solved it in the end by going into the actual app and then into "signal loss alarm" and into "manage permissions" and ticking something there.  If you do tick on any of the actual alarms then click again it takes you into "permissions" and you possibly have something in there that's causing the problem @MikeInLondon

PS is it a good idea to have your full email address as a nick?  You may be laying yourself in for a lot of spam.


----------



## MikeInLondon (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks for the info  - also I hadn't realised that the site had defaulted my email into my nickname, but I've just updated it so hopefully that will fixed soon enough


----------



## helli (Sep 9, 2021)

MikeInLondon said:


> Thanks for the info  - also I hadn't realised that the site had defaulted my email into my nickname, but I've just updated it so hopefully that will fixed soon enough


It appears not.
@everydayupsanddowns is there a forum admin who can help?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 9, 2021)

helli said:


> It appears not.
> @everydayupsanddowns is there a forum admin who can help?



Fixed earlier today


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 9, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @MikeInLondon 

Hope you manage to get the alarms working as you want them to. 

My phone is fruit rather than robot, so I don’t have any hints I’m afraid.


----------

